# watering seedlings



## dozer42 (Mar 28, 2006)

i have a question about watering my seedlings. they are a week old and yesterday was their first shot of 1/2 strength nutes. i have a fan in my room to blow the air around, but it keeps on drying out my pots. i let them get compleatly dried out before i water again. the question is should i feed them nutes everytime i water (which has been about every day to day and a half) or should i use fresh water some of the times?


----------



## Hick (Mar 28, 2006)

dozer..Peat pots?..or rootbound? there in lies your reason for watering daily.

Personally, I don't like to feed every watering. It is much easier to add nutrients to your medium than it is to reduce them, once they are in there.


----------



## dozer42 (Mar 28, 2006)

peat pots. is there a way to know if you have too many nutes in the soil. other than watching your plants die.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/nutrientproblems/


----------



## dozer42 (Mar 29, 2006)

wow thanks a ton hick. this is a awsome web page. this answered my question plus about 50 others.

thanks again
  dozer42


----------

